# [conf.d/net] Configuration d'un routeur NAT [RÉSOLU]

## legabier

Bonjour,

L'ordinateur en question a deux cartes réseaux, une sans fil et l'autre avec fil. La sans fil est utilisée pour se connecter à un autre routeur qui lui est connecté au modem. Les deux cartes réseaux utiliseront donc des adresses commençant par 192.168. En ce moment, les deux cartes fonctionnent correctement, autant la connexion sans fil qu'avec fil, ce qui ne fonctionne pas c'est le relais entre les deux. Je n'ai pas de règle FORWARD avec iptables, par défaut tout est à ACCEPT. Je ne sais pas si ça en prend ou alors si je peux tout configurer ça dans /conf.d/net.

Le modem ne s'occupe que de l'ADSL, le premier routeur (un linksys WRT54G2) fait le PPPoE, son adresse locale est 192.168.57.1. Un vhost est configuré comme suit: Destination 192.168.51.0, subnet masq 255.255.255.0, default gateway 192.168.51.10, interface lan et wireless.

Le routeur gentoo se prend une IP static (192.168.51.10) avec sa carte wireless. Ça fonctionne, je peux pinger le premier routeur depuis le routeur gentoo, ce dernier a même accès au net.

Voici maintenant ce que j'ai improvisé comme configuration du conf.d/net (que les config_ et routes_, je n'ai pas de problème avec les modules):

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.51.1/24 brd 192.168.51.255")

routes_eth0=( "192.168.51.0/24 via 192.168.51.1" 

"default via 192.168.57.10" )

config_MonSSID=( "192.168.51.10/24 brd 192.168.51.255"

"192.168.57.0/24 via 192.168.57.1" )

routes_MonSSID=( "default via 192.168.57.1" )
```

Si quelqu'un pouvait me pointer mon erreur... Merci!

----------

## El_Goretto

Je ne me poserai pas de question sur le but de la manip'.

Simplement ton adressage est plus qu'étrange. Si c'est un routeur avec NAT, ta gentoo ne peut pas avoir 2 pattes dans le même subnet... Et encore moins une patte eth0 dont le subnet directement connecté (192.168.51.0/24) est aussi configuré pour ne pas l'être (connecté) sauf à travers une gateway (192.168.51.1)...

Pour commencer, je dirais qu'il te faut 2 subnets, 1 par interface.

----------

## legabier

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Je ne me poserai pas de question sur le but de la manip'.

 

Le but est de partager la même connexion internet, trois étages plus bas.

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Simplement ton adressage est plus qu'étrange. Si c'est un routeur avec NAT, ta gentoo ne peut pas avoir 2 pattes dans le même subnet... Et encore moins une patte eth0 dont le subnet directement connecté (192.168.51.0/24) est aussi configuré pour ne pas l'être (connecté) sauf à travers une gateway (192.168.51.1)...
> 
> Il te faut 2 subnets, 1 par interface.

 

C'est ce que je veux faire. J'ai configuré le linksys avec le subnet 192.168.57 et le routeur gentoo avec 192.168.51 pour la eth0 mais il me semble qu'au minimum la wlan0 doit avoir une adresse avec 192.168.57, non?. Je me doute que ma configuration n'est pas bonne. J'ai déjà réussi à faire cela mais j'ai perdu les fichiers de configuration originaux.

----------

## El_Goretto

Fais un mini schéma en texte avec les équipements et les params réseau des interfaces (@IP, netmask) pour voir si ya des incohérences, et ensuite on regardera le routage.

----------

## legabier

Modem SpeedTouch516 (synch ADSL seulement) ---> WRT54G2 (PPPoE) 192.168.57.1 (j'ai mentionné sa config de vhost dans mon premier message)---> wireless vers Routeur Gentoo ---> wlan0 192.168.57.10 (static) ---> eth0 192.168.51.1 ---> switch....

Il y a un DHCP sur le routeur gentoo, les ordis branchés sur la switch ont accès au routeur gentoo, mais pas au net. Bref, comme je disais, tout fonctionne sauf le relais entre les deux subnets.

----------

## El_Goretto

Ok, j'y vois plus clair: vire les routes sauf celle faisant référence à la route par défaut, ce qui donne: 

routes_MonSSID=( "default via 192.168.57.1" )

La gateway par défaut est ton WRT, du point de vue de la gentoo, alors que c'est ta gentoo qui doit l'être pour tes autres postes (mais bon, tu as déjà configuré ton DHCP, tu dois maitriser ce point).

Et n'oublie pas de vérifier que tu as désactivés iptables s'il n'est pas configuré, et que tu as bien le forwarding de paquets ipv4 activé dans /etc/sysctl.conf (net.ipv4.ip_forward = 1)

Logiquement, ça devrait passer  :Smile: 

----------

## legabier

Ça y est, ça fonctionne!

Ma config ressemble maintenant à ça :

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.51.1/24 brd 192.168.51.255" )

config_MonSSID=( "192.168.57.10/24 brd 192.168.57.255"

                 "192.168.57.0/24 via 192.168.57.1" )

routes_MonSSID=( "default via 192.168.57.1" )
```

Merci!

----------

